# Tradimenti coniugali



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)

*La città più «colpita» è Milano, seguita da Roma*

*Tradimenti coniugali per il 55% dei mariti e il 45% delle mogli*
*Nel 70% dei casi si tratta di scappatelle, nel restante 30% di relazioni stabili* 



 *NOTIZIE CORRELATE*
 * Usa: un terzo delle coppie tradisce (5 aprile 2010) *
 * Lo sdoganamento del trio: la parola d’ordine nelle copie è "diversificare"di I. Sacchettoni (13 ottobre 2010) *
 * Se il marito non protesta, la moglie traditrice non perde il mantenimento (29 maggio 2009) *
 

*La città più «colpita» è Milano, seguita da Roma
 Tradimenti coniugali per il 55% dei mariti e il 45% delle mogli
 Nel 70% dei casi si tratta di scappatelle, nel restante 30% di relazioni stabili*

*






ROMA *- Italiani traditori, più gli uomini che le donne. È quanto emerge dall'analisi dell'Associazione avvocati matrimonialisti italiani (Ami), che segnala che il numero delle infedeltà coniugali è in aumento. Se il 55% dei mariti ha tradito almeno una volta, lo ha fatto anche il 45% delle mogli. La città dove si tradisce di più è Milano (il 55% secondo uno studio del 2009 dell'Associazione italiana di sessuologia applicata alla coppia), seguita a ruota da Roma, e aumenta la percentuale dei «traditori seriali» tramite i social network. 

*TRADIMENTI *- Sei tradimenti su dieci avvengono sul luogo di lavoro approfittando della pausa-pranzo (invece uno studio del 2007 di Riza Psicosomatica diceva che i tradimenti in pausa pranzo sono solo uno su tre e non il 60% come dice l'Ami). Nel 70% dei casi si tratta di scappatelle, nel restante 30% di relazioni stabili. «Nel 50% dei casi le corna sono tuttavia tollerate», assicura il presidente nazionale dell'Ami, Gian Ettore Gassani. «Si è elevata di molto l'età del traditore: la media tra uomini e donne è di 44 anni». I più inclini in assoluto a tradire il coniuge sono però i maschi cinquantenni. Anche l'età delle donne infedeli però si è alzata di molto, specie con uomini più giovani. Un sito specializzato per traditori in Italia conta già oltre 90 mila iscritti (un terzo donne). Poche le regole da rispettare: essere sposati e desiderare un'esperienza extraconiugale. Attualmente il sito è attivo in 158 Paesi ed è stato creato uno pulsante che permette di disconnettersi in fretta nel caso di arrivo del consorte. 

*TEORIA *- Katoshi Kanazawa, psicologo giapponese dell'evoluzione, informa l'Ami, ha elaborato una teoria secondo la quale i traditori sarebbero più stupidi della media e più inaffidabili nell'ambito lavorativo perché troppo distratti dalle loro relazioni. Nel 50% dei casi l'infedeltà viene scoperta curiosando sul cellulare del coniuge, nel 20% entrando furtivamente nella posta elettronica, nel 20% attraverso telecamere nascoste o «cimici». Soltanto nel 10% dei casi la scoperta avviene attraverso lettere anonime, investigazioni o confessione del traditore. Emerge pure il fenomeno dei tradimenti a sfondo omosessuale (il 7% dei mariti tradisce con un partner dello stesso sesso contro il 4% delle donne). Gli uomini scelgono più facilmente tra le amiche o le conoscenti delle proprie mogli, mentre in ambito femminile si «pesca» tra i colleghi di lavoro, il personal trainer, il maestro di sci e quello di ballo.


 Redazione online
*24 ottobre 2010
*http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ia_efc6b0c6-df93-11df-ae0f-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Donatello (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *[...]* Gli uomini scelgono più facilmente tra le amiche o le conoscenti delle proprie mogli, mentre in ambito femminile si «pesca» tra i colleghi di lavoro, il personal trainer, il maestro di sci e quello di ballo.


Sempre detto che voi donne siete più sveglie...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2010)

Noi uomini invece siamo ... hips ... sempre più sveglizzzzz ... :dorme:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2010)

Non mi stupisce più di tanto la notizia...

Solo un commento. Non faccio fatica a credere che i traditori siano più distratti sul lavoro, ma a essere sinceri... basta anche un innocente forum!


----------



## Sabina (28 Ottobre 2010)

TEORIA - Katoshi Kanazawa, psicologo giapponese dell'evoluzione, informa l'Ami, ha elaborato una teoria secondo la quale i traditori sarebbero più stupidi della media e più inaffidabili nell'ambito lavorativo perché troppo distratti dalle loro relazioni. Nel 50% dei casi l'infedeltà viene scoperta curiosando sul cellulare del coniuge, nel 20% entrando furtivamente nella posta elettronica, nel 20% attraverso telecamere nascoste o «cimici». Soltanto nel 10% dei casi la scoperta avviene attraverso lettere anonime, investigazioni o confessione del traditore. Emerge pure il fenomeno dei tradimenti a sfondo omosessuale (il 7% dei mariti tradisce con un partner dello stesso sesso contro il 4% delle donne). Gli uomini scelgono più facilmente tra le amiche o le conoscenti delle proprie mogli, mentre in ambito femminile si «pesca» tra i colleghi di lavoro, il personal trainer, il maestro di sci e quello di ballo.

Questo psicologo giapponese deve essere stato tradito.... ha scritto delle scemenze. Posso capire la distrazione sul lavoro, ma la stupidita'... ma dai!


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> TEORIA - Katoshi Kanazawa, psicologo giapponese dell'evoluzione, informa l'Ami, ha elaborato una teoria secondo la quale i traditori sarebbero più stupidi della media e più inaffidabili nell'ambito lavorativo perché troppo distratti dalle loro relazioni. Nel 50% dei casi l'infedeltà viene scoperta curiosando sul cellulare del coniuge, nel 20% entrando furtivamente nella posta elettronica, nel 20% attraverso telecamere nascoste o «cimici». Soltanto nel 10% dei casi la scoperta avviene attraverso lettere anonime, investigazioni o confessione del traditore. Emerge pure il fenomeno dei tradimenti a sfondo omosessuale (il 7% dei mariti tradisce con un partner dello stesso sesso contro il 4% delle donne). Gli uomini scelgono più facilmente tra le amiche o le conoscenti delle proprie mogli, mentre in ambito femminile si «pesca» tra i colleghi di lavoro, il personal trainer, il maestro di sci e quello di ballo.
> 
> Questo psicologo giapponese deve essere stato tradito.... ha scritto delle scemenze. Posso capire la distrazione sul lavoro, *ma la stupidita'*... ma dai!


 
Certamente! se si fanno pescare ....


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Questo psicologo giapponese deve essere stato tradito.... ha scritto delle scemenze. Posso capire la distrazione sul lavoro, ma la stupidita'... ma dai!


Sabina, purtroppo non è l'unico caso che dice questo, i traditori sono più stupidi di natura, perchè, perchè tutti i traditori vengono pescati, anche se  non direttamente. Sabina, un futuro lontano magari tuo marito ti dirà alcune cose che credevi non sapesse e questo ti farà capire quanto il tuo atteggiamento era evidente. L'unico traditore che non si fa beccare è il dissociato...ma questo ha dei problemi molto elevati.


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, purtroppo non è l'unico caso che dice questo, i traditori sono più stupidi di natura, perchè, perchè tutti i traditori vengono pescati, anche se non direttamente. Sabina, un futuro lontano magari tuo marito ti dirà alcune cose che credevi non sapesse e questo ti farà capire quanto il tuo atteggiamento era evidente.* L'unico traditore che non si fa beccare è il dissociato...ma questo ha dei problemi molto elevat*i.


 
Dissociato?? 

:rotfl::rotfl:dimmi che non ne so niente ...


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Dissociato??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:dimmi che non ne so niente ...


Il poveretto che ha un disturbo dell'identità =) vedi che lui tradisce, ma l'altra sua parte quella fedele mica lo sa


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il poveretto che ha un disturbo dell'identità =) vedi che lui tradisce, ma l'altra sua parte quella fedele mica lo sa


 


   

quello che sosteneva mio marito!!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> quello che sosteneva mio marito!!!!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uhmmm, allora tuo marito dovrebbe anche conoscere la soluzione a questo...ma non credo che gli piacerebbe  (una bella vacanza in manicomio potrebbe essere simpatica, no???)


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, allora tuo marito dovrebbe anche conoscere la soluzione a questo...ma non credo che gli piacerebbe  (una bella vacanza in *manicomio* potrebbe essere simpatica, no???)


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:li hanno chiusi...non lo sai? :carneval:

ora i matti stanno tutti fuori...


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:li hanno chiusi...non lo sai? :carneval:
> 
> ora i matti stanno tutti fuori...


I reparti psichiatrici ci sono ancora...vai a far fare una bella gitarella al tuo maritino...poi regalagli una bella e nuova camicia bianca che si allaccia dietro e via...almeno dopo saprà cosa è la cura per il suo male (penso che la cura lele Mora da dietro possa bastare, no??? A me farebbe ribrezzo in ogni modo!!!)


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> I reparti psichiatrici ci sono ancora...vai a far fare una bella gitarella al tuo maritino...poi regalagli una bella e nuova camicia bianca che si allaccia dietro e via...almeno dopo saprà cosa è la cura per il suo male (penso che la cura lele Mora da dietro possa bastare, no??? A me farebbe ribrezzo in ogni modo!!!)


dai scherzavo 

cmq ora è guarito...almeno di quella storica, del resto non so e se vengo a sapere ho i sacchi pronti :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> dai scherzavo
> 
> cmq ora è guarito...almeno di quella storica, del resto non so e se vengo a sapere ho i sacchi pronti :unhappy:


Uhmmm, amaaaaa, buttare fuori le sue cose nei sacchi o lui nei sacchi???? 
Sai com'è il perdono? Una cosa che non esiste se non nella illusione umana, ti rendi conto che io e te non abbiamo perdonato per nulla?  Tu un poco sì, ma hai qualcosa dentro che ti fa male, ed  io assurdo ma vero nonostante 450 km di mezzo è come se la vedessi in giro a sfottermi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il poveretto che ha un disturbo dell'identità =) vedi che lui tradisce, ma l'altra sua parte quella fedele mica lo sa


vorresti dire che ho un problema di identità........
Daniele lascia stare certi termini, purtroppo ci sono persone che soffrono veramente di queste patologie.
Trovo offensivo verso di loro e non verso chi tradisce che tu usi certi termni.:incazzato:


----------



## Amarax (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, amaaaaa, buttare fuori le sue cose nei sacchi o lui nei sacchi????
> Sai com'è il perdono? Una cosa che non esiste se non nella illusione umana, ti rendi conto che io e te non abbiamo perdonato per nulla?  *Tu un poco sì,* ma hai qualcosa dentro che ti fa male, ed  io assurdo ma vero nonostante 450 km di mezzo è come se la vedessi in giro a sfottermi.



Io HO perdonato. 
Non ho dimenticato.
E prego Dio di farmi morire prima di lui.
Non sopporterei di perderlo di nuovo.
Che ci sto male? dipende da me.:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io HO perdonato.
> Non ho dimenticato.
> *E prego Dio di farmi morire prima di lui.*
> *Non sopporterei di perderlo di nuovo.*
> Che ci sto male? dipende da me.:unhappy:


 
Quanto amore c'è in questa frase.....ti abbraccio
Tu lo ami veramente, cosa che qualcuno non sa cosa significhi


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Farfalla, i disturbi del genere non sono un problema poi enorme, chi li possiede manco soffre! Quando un male non fa male allora la vita non è malvagia. Si comunque alcuni traditori seriali hano questi disturbi e sono perfettamente scissi, non ci vedo niente di offensivo perchè  non c'è nulla di offensivo!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, i disturbi del genere non sono un problema poi enorme, chi li possiede manco soffre! Quando un male non fa male allora la vita non è malvagia. Si comunque alcuni traditori seriali hano questi disturbi e sono perfettamente scissi, non ci vedo niente di offensivo perchè non c'è nulla di offensivo!


Comunque è un disturbo, e tu che ne sai se si soffre o meno, ce l'hai?
Io non riesco a scherzare su queste cose, forse perchè avendo anch'io qualche problema non sopporto che arrivi il primo che passa per strada a fare diagnosi o ad attribuire malattia più o meno reali usando un'ironia di bassissima lega.


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Io sono serio, i traditori si scindono così bene che per forza hanno problemi psichiatrici, sarebbe inumano poter fare quello che fanno. Come sempre un consiglio dal psichiatra di famiglia non può che fare bene, poi il tizio fornirà le sue stupebnde droghe e via con i viaggi.
Farfalla, ho due modi come posso reputare i traditori, o stronzi da stirare con la mia alfa...o mentecatti da compatire. Penso che il secondo modo anche se non porta rispetto è comunque molto meglio di nulla.


----------



## Amarax (3 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto amore c'è in questa frase.....ti abbraccio
> Tu lo ami veramente, cosa che qualcuno non sa cosa significhi


 
Io l'ho amato da morire.
Oggi non lo so più.
Dicevo ad una carissima amica che vorrei scoprire un nuovo tradimento per vedere cosa provo io oggi. :unhappy:


----------



## amore_single (4 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono serio, i traditori si scindono così bene che per forza hanno problemi psichiatrici, sarebbe inumano poter fare quello che fanno.


ah, ma allora in fondo sei un ottimista! 
io no e penso che essere egoisti e superficiali sia molto umano...
chi tradisce non lo fa (quasi) mai per cattiveria, ma perche' non si preoccupa di quello che potrebbe provare l'altro. non lo capisce, non si pone proprio il problema. 
in fondo cosa vuol dire tradire? che nonostante si sia una coppia ci si comporta come uomini o donne single, liberi da vincoli. l'altra parte, il compagno, sparisce dalla visuale o rimane sullo sfondo, piu' come una cosa che come una persona. i suoi sentimenti non sono importanti perche' all'occhio del traditore (in quel momento) questa non e' piu' una persona ma un oggetto.
non sono atti malvagita', sono atti di egoismo e superficialita'.


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2010)

amore_single ha detto:


> ah, ma allora in fondo sei un ottimista!
> io no e penso che essere egoisti e superficiali sia molto umano...
> chi tradisce non lo fa (quasi) mai per cattiveria, ma perche' non si preoccupa di quello che potrebbe provare l'altro. non lo capisce, non si pone proprio il problema.
> in fondo cosa vuol dire tradire? che nonostante si sia una coppia ci si comporta come uomini o donne single, liberi da vincoli. l'altra parte, il compagno, sparisce dalla visuale o rimane sullo sfondo, piu' come una cosa che come una persona. i suoi sentimenti non sono importanti perche' all'occhio del traditore (in quel momento) questa non e' piu' una persona ma un oggetto.
> non sono atti malvagita', sono atti di egoismo e superficialita'.


Mah non sono d'accordo. Si tradisce perchè si vuole uscire da quel tipo di coppia secondo me. Ma non si ha il coraggio di comunicarlo al proprio partner, forse proprio perchè la paura in fondo è quella dell'abbandono. Allora si cerca il male minore, anche se può capitare di passare dalla padella alla brace...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## Sabina (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, purtroppo non è l'unico caso che dice questo, i traditori sono più stupidi di natura, perchè, perchè tutti i traditori vengono pescati, anche se  non direttamente. Sabina, un futuro lontano magari tuo marito ti dirà alcune cose che credevi non sapesse e questo ti farà capire quanto il tuo atteggiamento era evidente. L'unico traditore che non si fa beccare è il dissociato...ma questo ha dei problemi molto elevati.


Farsi beccare non denota stupidita' ma distrazione. Sono due cose ben diverse. Tu usi le parole con troppa leggerezza.
Questo studioso se ha fatto una ricerca sperimentale come va fatta deve aver "misurato" la stupidita' con qualche test per la misura dell'intelligenza. Se non l'ha fatto i suoi risultati non hanno nessun valore... e' come se tutti potessero scrivere la loro opinione su qualsiasi argomento. 
Poi Daniele, lascia stare i discorsi psichiatrici per favore.... stai scrivendo tante ca...te! Non voglio offenderti ... ma andava detto. Mi si rigira lo stomaco a volte a leggere quello che scrivi.


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2010)

Io non dirò che i traditori sono più stupidi, io dirò che i traditori sono stupidi e basta. Una distrazione è frutto di mancanza di controllo, di incapacità di gestine di un minimo della balla, è evidenza di stupidità. Anche le scuse che usano i traditori, pura idiozia allo stato brado. Poi alcuni ne guariscono, ma ci sono persone così idiote che vogliono credere a quelle porcate per tutto il resto della loro vita (per la mia ex spero che duri meno della mia), perchè la verità è che c'è modo e modo per agire nella vita e non c'è mai una scusante per essere omini de merda.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non dirò che i traditori sono più stupidi, io dirò che i traditori sono stupidi e basta. Una distrazione è frutto di mancanza di controllo, di incapacità di gestine di un minimo della balla, è evidenza di stupidità. Anche le scuse che usano i traditori, pura idiozia allo stato brado. Poi alcuni ne guariscono, ma ci sono persone così idiote che vogliono credere a quelle porcate per tutto il resto della loro vita (per la mia ex spero che duri meno della mia), perchè la verità è che c'è modo e modo per agire nella vita e non c'è mai una scusante per essere omini de merda.


L'egoismo del traditore
Il veleno dietro il bacio
di tutti i giorni contrattualmente devoti
E' una spina nel fianco
del bambino mutilato
Mai convinto della punizione ricevuta

Tradire è umano
Tradire è odioso
Tradire è umano
Tradire è odioso

Smettila di essere umano
Smettila, essere umano

Sei odioso.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono serio, i traditori si scindono così bene che per forza hanno problemi psichiatrici, sarebbe inumano poter fare quello che fanno. Come sempre un consiglio dal psichiatra di famiglia non può che fare bene, poi il tizio fornirà le sue stupebnde droghe e via con i viaggi.
> Farfalla, ho due modi come posso reputare i traditori, o stronzi da stirare con la mia alfa...o mentecatti da compatire. Penso che il secondo modo anche se non porta rispetto è comunque molto meglio di nulla.


E' così difficile da accettare che ci siano persone che stanno bene e che vivono con grande naturalezza realtà che per te sono montagne insormontabili?

Non l'hai ancora capito che la vita umana è un incrocio casuale di eventi casuali e che non esiste nessuno in grado di stabilire quello che è giusto o sbagliato?

Persino Colui che, Unico, potrebbe farlo...esiste solo nella nostra fede di esseri assurdamente limitati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non dirò che i traditori sono più stupidi, io dirò che i traditori sono stupidi e basta. Una distrazione è frutto di mancanza di controllo, di incapacità di gestine di un minimo della balla, è evidenza di stupidità. Anche le scuse che usano i traditori, pura idiozia allo stato brado. Poi alcuni ne guariscono, ma ci sono persone così idiote che vogliono credere a quelle porcate per tutto il resto della loro vita (per la mia ex spero che duri meno della mia), perchè la verità è che c'è modo e modo per agire nella vita e non c'è mai una scusante per essere omini de merda.


Non voglio guarire!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non voglio guarire!!!!!!!


Ti sei mai chiesta il perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non voglio guarire!!!!!!!


Non vuoi?
Non puoi eh?


----------



## Sabina (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> L'egoismo del traditore
> Il veleno dietro il bacio
> di tutti i giorni contrattualmente devoti
> E' una spina nel fianco
> ...



Molto carina... è tua?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Molto carina... è tua?


Si


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> L'egoismo del traditore
> Il veleno dietro il bacio
> di tutti i giorni contrattualmente devoti
> E' una spina nel fianco
> ...



bella...
:triste:

hai visto quella di sabina di là?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> bella...
> :triste:
> 
> hai visto quella di sabina di là?


No, dove ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesta il perchè?



Per il momento non è mia intenzione guarire:

1. perchè "lui" mi serve ancora.
2. perchè il cerchio della mia "formazione" non si è ancora chiuso
3. perchè (incredibile, ma vero) da un anno e mezzo a questa parte è l'unica persona che vedo in modo continuativo ( esclusi i miei familiari, ovvio)


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per il momento non è mia intenzione guarire:
> 
> 1.* perchè "lui" mi serve ancora*.
> 2. perchè il cerchio della mia "formazione" non si è ancora chiuso
> 3. perchè (incredibile, ma vero) da un anno e mezzo a questa parte è l'unica persona che vedo in modo continuativo ( esclusi i miei familiari, ovvio)


 
Ok. E tu a lui continuerai a servire?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. E tu a lui continuerai a servire?


Magari no...non lo so...non è un problema mio.

Innanzitutto sono pronta, sin dal nostro primo incontro, a vederlo sparire nel nulla: ad essere dimenticata.
Figurati che non ho saputo nulla di lui per molti mesi:
né cognome, né recapito telefonico, né domicilio.
Mai gli ho chiesto: quando ci rivediamo?

Quando ha voluto fornirmi le sue generalità l'ha fatto senza che glielo chiedessi. 
Ora non può più sparire....
Ora mi dice: come faccio a dimenticarmi di te?

Lui deve ancora realizzarlo.... ma è mio (e non per mia volontà)!


----------



## Sid (10 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ora mi dice: come faccio a dimenticarmi di te?
> 
> Lui deve ancora realizzarlo.... ma è mio (e non per mia volontà)!


quando parli di "servire", ti riferisci al fatto che "farlo tuo" ti è servito per avere stima di te stessa o attribuirti valore?


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari no...non lo so...non è un problema mio.
> 
> Innanzitutto *sono pronta, sin dal nostro primo incontro, a vederlo sparire nel nulla: ad essere dimenticata.*
> Figurati che non ho saputo nulla di lui per molti mesi:
> ...


Sai Chiara credo tu sia una donna molto dolce, solo chi ha molto sofferto può decidere di agire pensando che poi sarà comunque abbandonata. Delle volte quando ti leggo rivedo in parte quella me stessa che non mi appartiene più. E che ricordo però con grande tenerezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> quando parli di "servire", ti riferisci al fatto che "farlo tuo" ti è servito per avere stima di te stessa o attribuirti valore?


Sì.
Conoscerlo mi ha fatto capire che in quel momento non ero la persona che volevo essere e che dalla mia vita dovevo tirar fuori ancora molte opportunità.

Diciamo che lui è stato lo strumento inconsapevole del mio rinnovamento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sai Chiara credo tu sia una donna molto dolce, solo chi ha molto sofferto può decidere di agire pensando che poi sarà comunque abbandonata. Delle volte quando ti leggo rivedo in parte quella me stessa che non mi appartiene più. E che ricordo però con grande tenerezza.


Penso anch'io di essere dolce...

però ora non ho più paura di essere abbandonata.  :up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso anch'io di essere dolce...
> 
> però ora non ho più paura di essere abbandonata.  :up:


E io Contessina, non ti ringrazierò mai abbastanza, per avermi levato quella paura, che tanto mi ha condizionato nel passato.
Sei stata veramente geniale: l'hai presa, tolta, messa davanti, e io l'ho fanculizzata. 
Tu sai che io in cambio ti ho blindato il cuore.
Per le tue future battaglie.
Ora sai come si sta con il cuore blindato.
Non si sta forse meglio, senza quella debolezza di ruzzolare giù nei mari della tenerezza, ogni qualvolta, qualche emozione si accende?
Io ti ho solo spiegato a chiare lettere, il perchè, tu sei ricorsa a certe cose...
Mi dispiace che qualcuno magari possa fraintendere, ma come abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato, non è che fai certe cose, perchè ami venir sedotta eh? Nè perchè ami sedurre.
Sono cose che capitano...e noi passavamo di là...tutto lì.

Penso che l'unico uomo che ti abbia dato il vero amore che cerchi, sia stato il risvegliatore.
Ma per fortuna tutto è andato nel miglior dei modi.

Puoi fare molto tu, per le donne qui dentro...molto...
Sono ancora tante che sentono il loro cuore battere, per qualche parolina dolce, per qualche bel discorsetto messo lì, per quel approfittare doviziosamente sulle insicurezze femminili...

Hai dalla tua, che nessun uomo, riuscirà mai a manipolarti.
Se non ci sono riuscito io...eheheheheeheh


----------



## Sabina (11 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì.
> Conoscerlo mi ha fatto capire che in quel momento non ero la persona che volevo essere e che dalla mia vita dovevo tirar fuori ancora molte opportunità.
> 
> Diciamo che lui è stato lo strumento inconsapevole del mio rinnovamento.


Ciao Chiara... le stesse parole che scriverei io...


----------



## Sid (11 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì.
> Conoscerlo mi ha fatto capire che in quel momento non ero la persona che volevo essere e che dalla mia vita dovevo tirar fuori ancora molte opportunità.
> 
> Diciamo che lui è stato lo strumento inconsapevole del mio rinnovamento.


tò! e io che pensavo non mi rispondessi. 

A questo punto il mio dubbio è: perchè una donna come te ha insicurezze su sè stessa?
Mi torna in mente tuo marito.
Ma forse questo è un tasto che non vuoi toccare


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

In effetti, tutto questo porta solo ad  una diagnosi di profondissima insicurezza, quasi patologica. Chiara, tu per conoscere l'universo maschile sappi che dovrai fare molto di meglio di quello che fai adesso, per ora conosci solo quello più scarsino mi sa!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> tò! e io che pensavo non mi rispondessi.
> 
> A questo punto il mio dubbio è: perchè una donna come te ha insicurezze su sè stessa?
> Mi torna in mente tuo marito.
> Ma forse questo è un tasto che non vuoi toccare



Avevo insicurezze su me stessa.

Le sto superando: un pò tardivamente sto crescendo.
Mi metto alla prova giornalmente, e i risultati sono assai soddisfacenti.

Soprattutto perchè faccio tutto *da sola*.
Senza cercare a tutti i costi l'approvazione di mio marito, come facevo in passato.
Quella sì che era una vera catena.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti, tutto questo porta solo ad  una* diagnosi* di profondissima insicurezza, quasi patologica. Chiara, tu per conoscere l'universo maschile sappi che dovrai fare molto di meglio di quello che fai adesso, per ora conosci solo quello più scarsino mi sa!


Spediscimi la parcella, thanks    :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (12 Novembre 2010)

Allora, sei molto più sicura di un paguro ma meno di un pipistrello, ok, ci siamo, stai crescendo, ma lo sai che la sicurezza di se non passa per il sesso? O meglio una piccola parte può passare, ma più tardi ti renderai conto che...era solo sesso e tutto ricomincerà dall'inizio. 
Poi se vuoi facciamo una scommessa, se sei così sicura di te, vai con faccia tosta e prova a dire come dici qui a tuo marito tutto quello che fai...scommettiamo che ti pigli un ceffone come minimo ed un invito ad uscirtene di casa per un tempo non prestabilito?  Chiara, la coppia aperta esiste solo quando tutti e due la vogliono, tu stai ingannando tuo marito, forse un fesso, non lo so, ma di certo inganni lui ed inganni i tuoi figli.
Tutto quello che sei è basato sul nulla, su un muro costruito senza fondamenta, su una idea di come siano gli uomini che vale solo per uomini di bassa lega (guarda che possono avere anche una bella posizione sociale, anzi, sono quelli con la posizione migliore quelli stupidi), magari la maggioranza, ma ti troveresti con dei problemi in condizioni diverse. 
Ti propongo una idea, come sarebbe se in condizione  lavorativa trovassi un uomo che non riesci per nulla a capire, per nulla anticipare? Come ti sentiresti che quella persona sarebbe una incognita che ti frega quanto e come vuole? Chiara, le donne sono brave, le donne sono capacissime, ma ci sono una minima parte di uomini che superano ogni donna che crede di conoscere gli uomini in ogni campo, solo perchè sanno...solo perchè capiscono...solo perchè hanno più serie di pensieri paralleli.
Ti consiglio di pensarci su, perchè il momento che trovassi chi è superiore a te la tua sicurezza crollerebbe senza ombra di dubbio, appena conoscessi chi non agisce come credi tu nella possibile varietà che tu dai al genere umano ti sentiresti piccola piccola.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti, tutto questo porta solo ad  una diagnosi di profondissima insicurezza, quasi patologica. Chiara, tu per conoscere l'universo maschile sappi che dovrai fare molto di meglio di quello che fai adesso, per ora conosci solo quello più scarsino mi sa!


COME OSI XD?
GIULLARE DI CORTE?
Come osi?
Vieni qui fellone, ti sfido a singolar tenzone:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, sei molto più sicura di un paguro ma meno di un pipistrello, ok, ci siamo, stai crescendo, ma lo sai che la sicurezza di se non passa per il sesso? O meglio una piccola parte può passare, ma più tardi ti renderai conto che...era solo sesso e tutto ricomincerà dall'inizio.
> Poi se vuoi facciamo una scommessa, se sei così sicura di te, vai con faccia tosta e prova a dire come dici qui a tuo marito tutto quello che fai...scommettiamo che ti pigli un ceffone come minimo ed un invito ad uscirtene di casa per un tempo non prestabilito?  Chiara, la coppia aperta esiste solo quando tutti e due la vogliono, tu stai ingannando tuo marito, forse un fesso, non lo so, ma di certo inganni lui ed inganni i tuoi figli.
> Tutto quello che sei è basato sul nulla, su un muro costruito senza fondamenta, su una idea di come siano gli uomini che vale solo per uomini di bassa lega (guarda che possono avere anche una bella posizione sociale, anzi, sono quelli con la posizione migliore quelli stupidi), magari la maggioranza, ma ti troveresti con dei problemi in condizioni diverse.
> Ti propongo una idea, come sarebbe se in condizione  lavorativa trovassi un uomo che non riesci per nulla a capire, per nulla anticipare? Come ti sentiresti che quella persona sarebbe una incognita che ti frega quanto e come vuole? Chiara, le donne sono brave, le donne sono capacissime, ma ci sono una minima parte di uomini che superano ogni donna che crede di conoscere gli uomini in ogni campo, solo perchè sanno...solo perchè capiscono...solo perchè hanno più serie di pensieri paralleli.
> Ti consiglio di pensarci su, perchè il momento che trovassi chi è superiore a te la tua sicurezza crollerebbe senza ombra di dubbio, appena conoscessi chi non agisce come credi tu nella possibile varietà che tu dai al genere umano ti sentiresti piccola piccola.


1. Lei è capacissima di dire a suo marito certe cose, con una faccia tosta che non sai. Ma per ora non lo farà. Almeno fino a quando a suon IO di ceffoni le dico: " Taci XD, non è nè il momento nè il luogo". Daniele non si manifesta coraggio nella temerarietà.
2. Leggo la tua invidia per gli uomini di successo. Cosa c'è adesso: sono degli usurpatori di posti che spettavano a persone come te?


----------



## Daniele (12 Novembre 2010)

Io sono una persona che sa tante cose, ma davvero tante, le persone di successo sono persone che solitamente ne sanno molte meno, ma in un qualche modo o lavorano come somari (pochi) o puntano su ben altre qualità che non sono la conoscenza. Io smercio sempre quello che conosco a modo mio, mi rendo necessario in un mondo dove non c'è nessuno di necessario, so fare cose che altri fanno peggio...e questo mi da un vantaggio. Voglio usare quello che conosco? No, non ne ho le capacità più di fare quello che facevo 3 anni addietro, adesso voglio solo che le mie capacità siano solo mie, siano solo usate da me e per me stesso , neppure al lavooro le uso, sono un dono prezioso che io possiedo e decido se usare  o no...ed ora come ora  non le uso, perchè questo mondo mi fa schifo.


----------



## Sid (12 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avevo insicurezze su me stessa.
> 
> Le sto superando: un pò tardivamente sto crescendo.
> Mi metto alla prova giornalmente, e i risultati sono assai soddisfacenti.
> ...


Ipotizzo che il problema non fosse solo cercare approvazione che non trovavi, ma magari avere accanto un uomo che proprio non si è accorto delle capacità che hai e che per questo ti ha anche sminuita.
In queste condizioni, che si traducono nella tortura cinese della goccia dopo goccia, anche la Thatcher avrebbe avuto difficoltà a mantenere alta la sua autostima.

Sempre ipotizzo eh!... ... fantasticando penso che se tu fossi riuscita a trovare un'adeguata realizzazione professionale avresti rialzato  ugualmente l'autostima, magari mandato a quel paese il marito "cieco" e forse trovato qualcuno che ti apprezza completamente e a tempo pieno, senza lasciarti la sensazione amara che traspare da alcuni tuoi post. 


(mi piace ipotizzare ...  )


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avevo insicurezze su me stessa.
> 
> Le sto superando: un pò tardivamente sto crescendo.
> Mi metto alla prova giornalmente, e i risultati sono assai soddisfacenti.
> ...


Questo è molto triste Chiara, tuo marito non dovrebbe approvare ma amarti per cià che sei. Ti capisco sai, molto bene. Ma ti assicuro che a un certo momento le catene si spezzano.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Ipotizzo che il problema non fosse solo cercare approvazione che non trovavi, ma magari avere accanto un uomo che proprio non si è accorto delle capacità che hai e che per questo ti ha anche sminuita.
> In queste condizioni, che si traducono nella tortura cinese della goccia dopo goccia, anche la Thatcher avrebbe avuto difficoltà a mantenere alta la sua autostima.
> 
> Sempre ipotizzo eh!... ... fantasticando penso che se tu fossi riuscita a trovare un'adeguata realizzazione professionale avresti rialzato  ugualmente l'autostima, magari mandato a quel paese il marito "cieco" e forse trovato qualcuno che ti apprezza completamente e a tempo pieno, senza lasciarti la sensazione amara che traspare da alcuni tuoi post.
> ...


Sid, noi conti, tentiamo sempre l'impossibile eh?
Tentare di guarire le cecità.
Un lunghissimo lavoro di intelligence.
Ma se questa operazione riesce, brinderemo eccome se brinderemo. 
Quella sensazione amara, è il nostro dolore di esistere.
Su tante miserie umane dobbiamo stendere un velo pietoso.
Il popolo vuole panem et circenses...XD.


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, sei molto più sicura di un paguro ma meno di un pipistrello, ok, ci siamo, stai crescendo, ma lo sai che la sicurezza di se non passa per il sesso? O meglio una piccola parte può passare, ma più tardi ti renderai conto che...era solo sesso e tutto ricomincerà dall'inizio.
> Poi se vuoi facciamo una scommessa, se sei così sicura di te, vai con faccia tosta e prova a dire come dici qui a tuo marito tutto quello che fai...scommettiamo che ti pigli un ceffone come minimo ed un invito ad uscirtene di casa per un tempo non prestabilito?  Chiara, la coppia aperta esiste solo quando tutti e due la vogliono, tu stai ingannando tuo marito, forse un fesso, non lo so, ma di certo inganni lui ed inganni i tuoi figli.
> Tutto quello che sei è basato sul nulla, su un muro costruito senza fondamenta, su una idea di come siano gli uomini che vale solo per uomini di bassa lega (guarda che possono avere anche una bella posizione sociale, anzi, sono quelli con la posizione migliore quelli stupidi), magari la maggioranza, ma ti troveresti con dei problemi in condizioni diverse.
> Ti propongo una idea, come sarebbe se in condizione  lavorativa trovassi un uomo che non riesci per nulla a capire, per nulla anticipare? Come ti sentiresti che quella persona sarebbe una incognita che ti frega quanto e come vuole? Chiara, le donne sono brave, le donne sono capacissime, ma ci sono una minima parte di uomini che superano ogni donna che crede di conoscere gli uomini in ogni campo, solo perchè sanno...solo perchè capiscono...solo perchè hanno più serie di pensieri paralleli.
> Ti consiglio di pensarci su, perchè il momento che trovassi *chi è superiore a te* la tua sicurezza crollerebbe senza ombra di dubbio, appena conoscessi chi non agisce come credi tu nella possibile varietà che tu dai al genere umano ti sentiresti piccola piccola.


Definisci uno superiore a me.

Insomma....anch'io sul lavoro ho dei superiori.
Uno in particolare: esperto, acculturato, determinato.
Imponente di fisico e di spirito: persino la sua auto incute timore.

Quando viene a visionare il mio lavoro sto sull'attenti come un soldatino.

Sapessi che tirate di orecchie mi prendo...

Poi...prima di andarsene, mette dentro la testa nel mio ufficio, mi rabuffa i capelli e mi dice tutto dolce: " Dottore, guarda che ho molte aspettative su di te".

Daniele, rassegnati....ho scoperto che gli uomini, soprattutto i più intelligenti, sono destinati a essere miei schiavi.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Definisci uno superiore a me.
> 
> Insomma....anch'io sul lavoro ho dei superiori.
> Uno in particolare: esperto, acculturato, determinato.
> ...



Il The Figa Power!


----------



## Daniele (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, rassegnati....ho scoperto che gli uomini, soprattutto i più intelligenti, sono destinati a essere miei schiavi.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non so perchè ma penso che le persone che conosci tu come intelligenti non arrivano neppure ad un minimodi quelle che intendo io. Per me le persone veramente intelligenti sono quelle che sono evidentemente il massimo in anche solo un campo della vita, ma che sono insuperabili. Il padre di una mia cara amica è per me un uomo di intelligenza sopraffina, ha dovuto fare anche il facchino, ha una cultura letteraria terribile e parla senza problemi il latino (lo parla, e lo legge come se fosse una lingua viva, è una persona assurda). 
COme fa un facchino essere così, semplicemente lui ha come difetto un minimo di orgoglio e piuttosto che passare in mezzo al letame si lincenziò da un lavoro ben remunerato per il comune.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, rassegnati....ho scoperto che gli uomini, soprattutto i più intelligenti, sono destinati a essere miei schiavi.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Verosimile. Credibilissimo.
Per questa ragione sto facendo di tutto per diventare un idiota....
Direi che sono a buon punto
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma penso che le persone che conosci tu come intelligenti non arrivano neppure ad un minimodi quelle che intendo io. Per me le persone veramente intelligenti sono quelle che *sono evidentemente il massimo in anche solo un campo della vita, ma che sono insuperabili*. Il padre di una mia cara amica è per me un uomo di intelligenza sopraffina, ha dovuto fare anche il facchino, ha una cultura letteraria terribile e parla senza problemi il latino (lo parla, e lo legge come se fosse una lingua viva, è una persona assurda).
> COme fa un facchino essere così, semplicemente lui ha come difetto un minimo di orgoglio e piuttosto che passare in mezzo al letame si lincenziò da un lavoro ben remunerato per il comune.


Meglio che non ti descriva uno dei miei due migliori amici ...ehm ...già sei abbastanza deluso, mi dispiacerebbe deluderti per sempre.  :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Verosimile. Credibilissimo.
> Per questa ragione sto facendo di tutto per diventare un idiota....
> Direi che sono a buon punto
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Meglio che non ti descriva uno dei miei due migliori amici ...ehm ...già sei abbastanza deluso, mi dispiacerebbe deluderti per sempre.  :carneval:


Chiara, non arriverebbe ad un decimo mio. Ed io sono una merdaccia, considera questo, ma non una merdaccia per gli altri, ma per me stesso...il che mi fa propendere sul fatto che l'umanità andrebbe tutta da sterminare.


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, non arriverebbe ad un decimo mio. Ed io sono una merdaccia, considera questo, ma non una merdaccia per gli altri, ma per me stesso...il che mi fa propendere sul fatto che *l'umanità andrebbe tutta da sterminare.*


... non tutta  ma una grossa fetta si  :up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, non arriverebbe ad un decimo mio. Ed io sono una merdaccia, considera questo, ma non una merdaccia per gli altri, ma per me stesso...il che mi fa propendere sul fatto che l'umanità andrebbe tutta da sterminare.


Altro che zio simpatia...tu ricordi molto la psicologia dello zio Adolf eh?
Un povero caporale...
Un pittore fallito ecc..ecc..ecc..
Ma lui si sentiva il migliore eh?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altro che zio simpatia...tu ricordi molto la psicologia dello zio Adolf eh?
> Un povero caporale...
> Un pittore fallito ecc..ecc..ecc..
> Ma lui si sentiva il migliore eh?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io lo ero nonostante tutte le cose che mi erano accadute nella mia vita, so sempre di avere una mente analitica di prim'ordine in assurdo legata ad una capacità dialettica interessante, non come quei mostri matematici che manco sanno muovere bocca. Riuscivo a stare in mezzo alla gente agevolmente, adesso no, non voglio starci, mi danno fastidio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, non arriverebbe ad un decimo mio. Ed io sono una merdaccia, considera questo, ma non una merdaccia per gli altri, ma per me stesso...il che mi fa propendere sul fatto che l'umanità andrebbe tutta da sterminare.



Ok, non arriva a un decimo tuo.

Ma gli altri lo stimano moltissimo, è felice, si diverte....

E poi tr@@@@ con me, vuoi mettere? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, non arriva a un decimo tuo.
> 
> Ma gli altri lo stimano moltissimo, è felice, si diverte....
> 
> E poi tr@@@@ con me, vuoi mettere? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Gli altri mi stimano molto ed i me ne frego, non sono felice perchè negli altri non trovo nulla per esserlo, posso gareggiare e vincere e non mi sentirò vincente se non ho dato quanto mi aspettavo da me stesso, e succede di rado che io possa arrivare a quanto pretendo da me. Tendo a darmi sempre nuovi traguardi tendenzialemente poco raggiungibili, solo per avere sogni o meglio per avere qualcosa a cui tendere, ma questo ero io 3 anni fa, adesso non ho sogni e non ho nulla, voglio solo sopravvivere o morire anche un poco.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io lo ero nonostante tutte le cose che mi erano accadute nella mia vita, so sempre di avere una mente analitica di prim'ordine in assurdo legata ad una capacità dialettica interessante, non come quei mostri matematici che manco sanno muovere bocca. Riuscivo a stare in mezzo alla gente agevolmente, adesso no, non voglio starci, mi danno fastidio.


Leggi mio caro...
Istruisciti...
Mein Kampf no?


----------



## karim (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Questo psicologo giapponese deve essere stato tradito.... ha scritto delle scemenze. Posso capire la distrazione sul lavoro, ma la stupidita'... ma dai!


Ciao Sabina.
Secondo me lo psicologo ha colto del vero, però capisco il tuo scetticismo dovuto probabilmente al fatto che interpreti il dato in maniera forzata. 
Mi spiego meglio: forse il dato statistico non intende dimostrare *che il tradimento sia sintomo di stupidità*, ma piuttosto che *gli stupidi tendono a tradire maggiormente*.    (Ovviamente nulla esclude che un premio nobel non possa a tradire, si sa che nelle medie statistiche ci entra di tutto). 
Non mi riesce difficile credere ad una cosa del genere considerando che le persone stupide sono superficiali e insensibili, e come tali non riescono a trarre alcuna emozione dalle cose belle della vita tranne i bei vestiti, le belle macchine, le collezioni di amanti, né riescono a capire la differenza che c'è fra un capriccio e un diritto.
Che comunque gli scienziati possano dire qualche scemenza è fuori dubbio. Lo fanno tutti i giorni nel campo delle scienze naturalistiche figuriamoci nel campo delle scienze comportamentali.


----------



## Illuso (15 Dicembre 2010)

Scientificamente è provato che quando si và in uno "stato" di innamoramento, succedono una serie di fattori fisilogici a livello neurologico, e per causa di questi fattori neuroanali, ( sò già che state ridendo...soprattutto anali per i traditi ) che ci si instupidisce.
E a proposito di premio Nobel, (sò che lo sapete già ma tant'è) non esiste il Nobel per la matematica, perchè pare che un matematico, si faceva la moglie di Nobel...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Scientificamente è provato che quando si và in uno "stato" di innamoramento, succedono una serie di fattori fisilogici a livello neurologico, e per causa di questi fattori neuroanali, ( sò già che state ridendo...soprattutto anali per i traditi ) che ci si instupidisce.
> E a proposito di premio Nobel, (sò che lo sapete già ma tant'è) non esiste il Nobel per la matematica, perchè pare che un matematico, si faceva la moglie di Nobel...


Ah ma tutto si spiega eh??? Posso raspare sta idea per il mio 3d.
Si tradisce perchè ci si innamora.
E al cor non si comanda.


----------



## karim (15 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E a proposito di premio Nobel, (sò che lo sapete già ma tant'è) non esiste il Nobel per la matematica, perchè pare che un matematico, si faceva la moglie di Nobel...


Sono cose che si dicono ma l'unica cosa certa è che Nobel non è mai stato sposato. :dotto:


----------



## Illuso (16 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Sono cose che si dicono ma l'unica cosa certa è che Nobel non è mai stato sposato. :dotto:


Hai ragione.:up:
Da Wikipedia:
Un'ulteriore osservazione che viene continuamente posta riguardo al  Premio è l'assenza del riconoscimento per la matematica. Sulla ragione  che spinse Nobel a non assegnare il premio per la disciplina ci sono  principalmente due teorie, che entrambe però riguardano il matematico Gösta Mittag-Leffler.  La prima teoria che circola sembrerebbe essere una leggenda secondo cui  la moglie di Alfred Nobel l'avesse tradito con il matematico svedese, e  Nobel per ripicca (o per evitare che il suo contendente si aggiudicasse  il premio) evitò di riconoscerlo.
 Tale leggenda, di cui non si conosce l'origine, non ha fondo di  verità in quanto Nobel non si è mai sposato, seppure si conoscono tre  donne di cui sembra sia stato innamorato. Più  semplicemente invece Nobel avrebbe temuto l'influenza di Gösta  Mittag-Leffler sull'Accademia Reale Svedese, facendosi assegnare il  premio a discapito di altri studiosi più meritevoli.

Però da tradito, fra le due teorie mi piace pensare sia buona la prima


----------

